# For those of us who believe in Heaven



## WendyJ (Oct 8, 2012)

This isn't to start some dabate on religion. I love stories like this and thought I would share.

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/heaven-is-real-neurosurgeon-who-once-doubted-out-of-body-experiences-describes-his-own/

I had a client once who told me a story of when she "died" and was revived. She said she had the fullblown "bright light" experience, which gave way to a meadow where all of her beloved (deceased) dogs were waiting on her. She said you could smell the flowers, and that everything was so incredibly beautiful and detailed. She also said she completely lost any fear of death with that experience. Her eyes teared up as she was telling me this, and I have no doubts that she was being completely truthful.

I know the theory that, when a brain gets low on oxygen, as with a near death experience, people can use that as a cause for the "bright light" and hallucinations, but I don't buy that at all. An oxygen-deprived brain just wouldn't provide all of the amazing detail that these people experience....instead I think things would be fuzzy and distorted.

Wendy


----------



## minisch (Oct 8, 2012)

I believe. Thanks for the story


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 8, 2012)

I think there have been way too many stories like this, to not believe that there is something waiting for us. Whether we call it Heaven or something else, there do seem to be too many people who have experienced 'something', and it's almost always pretty much the same.

And what about ghosts? Certainly some long gone, still are with us.

Lizzie


----------



## MountainWoman (Oct 8, 2012)

I have had a very personal experience. I wrote about it on my blog but the piece is locked at the moment. I remain ever thankful for that experience. It's the only thing that got me through the death of my husband. I do believe and I am thankful for my belief and God every day.


----------



## vickie gee (Oct 8, 2012)

I believe in Heaven. I cannot imagine a sweet little 3 year old beautiful brown eyed boyed named Chancellor *not being in Heaven. *

In 2 days it will have been 6 months since he departed this life. I never posted about it here because honestly it was just too painful to discuss it with anyone unless we were face to face. Obviously, I can't even type about it without boohooing. My daughter-in-law sang (recorded) God Speed Little Man at the funeral. There has not been a day since then that the song and his sweet face don't flash through my mind.

As far as near death experiences _I can neither deny or confirm their existence. _I did have a dream once that seemingly lasted for hours in which I went from an eagle afraid to fly to an eagle led by an older wiser eagle. MeEagle finally did fly high above the mountains. THAT had to be a religious experience. Indescribable.


----------



## ozymandias (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## WendyJ (Oct 8, 2012)

MountainWoman,

I would love to hear about your experience, if you ever want to share it with us. I also had a very tiny, tiny experience, but the effect on me was profound. Mine was basically a short dream that had Jesus in it. What affected me so much, to this day, is how I felt during the dream. It was the most amazing overwhelming sense of peace, happiness, and pure love that I would not have imagined possible, had I not felt it.

Wendy


----------



## MountainWoman (Oct 8, 2012)

I'll share it Wendy. I know what you mean. I'm certain mine was NOT a dream and just like you I had the most amazing sense of peace and love as well and I knew I'd survive.

Vickie, I'm so very sorry. I can't begin to imagine how painful it would be to lose a child.


----------



## susanne (Oct 8, 2012)

I personally don't believe in heaven; I don't claim to know the answers and feel no need to explain what will happen when I die. I am, however, thankful that so many people find peace and tranquility in the thought of such a place. Any belief that brings that to an individual, especially when they are suffering, is good.


----------



## Jill (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this here! I saw it today and think it's beautiful!!!

Personally, I do not belong to an organized religion, only because I'm really a loner at heart. I do believe in God, and I do believe in an afterlife. There have been things in my life, and in close up "family legend", that confirm to me there is more than this world. I don't doubt it, not for a minute. I feel sad for those who do. How bleak it must feel for them.


----------



## susanne (Oct 8, 2012)

Not bleak at all, Jill, at least not for me.

Not believing in heaven does not necessarily mean one believes the candle of the soul is simply snuffed out, although it could be the case -- I don't know. I doubt everything except the goodness of the earth and the importance of doing good in this world. We have the power to create our own heaven or he11 right here on earth, and we should focus on that.

I have no fear in what lies beyond; I am intrigued by the mystery, but while I may speculate, I have no need to presume I know the answer; I'm certainly not going to accept another human's explanation of that which they have not experienced. Others find happiness in this; I would not. Fortunately, neither my job nor my lifestyle demand that I pretend that I do.


----------



## Jill (Oct 8, 2012)

As long as you're happy and confident. I know I am both.


----------



## vickie gee (Oct 8, 2012)

MountainWoman said:


> I'll share it Wendy. I know what you mean. I'm certain mine was NOT a dream and just like you I had the most amazing sense of peace and love as well and I knew I'd survive.
> 
> Vickie, I'm so very sorry. I can't begin to imagine how painful it would be to lose a child.


The little boy's mom works for my son. My daugher-in-law is a dear friend to the mom. It happened right before a ballgame for which we were all present. The mom had a wreck with an 18 wheeler. Chancellor, the baby of three boys had severe head trauma. The dad got the phone call at the ball field. He coaches the kids with my son. The helicopter flew right over the ball field. He did not make it through the night. I have never seen so many people come together to help a family in need. I know that baby is in Heaven.


----------



## ozymandias (Oct 8, 2012)

susanne said:


> Not bleak at all, Jill, at least not for me.
> 
> Not believing in heaven does not necessarily mean one believes the candle of the soul is simply snuffed out, although it could be the case -- I don't know. I doubt everything except the goodness of the earth and the importance of doing good in this world. We have the power to create our own heaven or heck right here on earth, and we should focus on that.
> 
> I have no fear in what lies beyond; I am intrigued by the mystery, but while I may speculate, I have no need to presume I know the answer; I'm certainly not going to accept another human's explanation of that which they have not experienced. Others find happiness in this; I would not. Fortunately, neither my job nor my lifestyle demand that I pretend that I do.


Very well said Susanne! I have no fear of death at all and savor every second of life. In fact to me it's the opposite....I feel sorry for those whose only joy of this life comes from the promise of another. To me this life is the best freakin' enjoyable, exciting, experience one could ever wish for. Live every second as if it were your last


----------



## Jill (Oct 8, 2012)

ozymandias said:


> I have no fear of death at all and savor every second of life.


Seriously, DITTO.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 8, 2012)

I believe! I've seen the evil one, and was scared to death! I've never seen Gods face or the great one as some calls him, but know he exists. When my first husband was shot and killed he came to me after and told me he was alright, then a decade later my Mom passed, she also came to me and told me not to worry. I've had dogs come to me also and let me know they are at peace. Just last month I lost one of my daughters, and am still waiting for her to appear to me, but I'm sure she will, soon.


----------



## Miniv (Oct 8, 2012)

Because of personal experiences, I know there is life after death. From a scientific point of view, physics has proven that we (and all living things) are made up of energy and once energy is created it does not "die", but will instead take on a new form.


----------



## CharlesFamily (Oct 9, 2012)

Wendy, that was beautiful. Thank you for sharing! Of course, I believe in Heaven. My Mom was given a glimpse once - more of a vision. She was in that state between wake and sleep - where you're not really asleep, kind of dozing. She saw herself having a picnic with my brother. They were in a beautiful field. His daughter, Kambree, was there and she was sitting on the blanket with them. She was laughing and babbling (she was only 11 months old).

In reality, Kambree had been born extremely premature and was home and doing well, but she had a trach - so she could not make any sounds - she couldn't laugh or cry. My mom stared at Kambree in wonder and was so happy that she was healed and was able to laugh. Kambree was so happy and clapping her hands. She was delighted in the sounds she was finally able to make.

The ringing of the telephone woke my mom. It was my brother calling to tell my mom they went in to Kambree's room to find somehow she had pulled out her trach early that morning and lost her airway and she had died. They were rushing her to the hospital, but she was gone. We buried her two weeks before her first birthday.

None of us doubt that my mom had been allowed to see that Kambree was whole and healthy in Heaven and that someday we would be with her again. This is just one instance of visions my mom has been given. My belief in God and in Heaven is the only thing that makes this world bearable. The promise of being reunited with our loved ones again is what gets me through.

Thanks for letting me share about our precious Kambree. We miss her each day. She would be 13 now - it's hard to believe.


----------



## Matt73 (Oct 9, 2012)

Having just lost my father in July I like hearing these stories. My sister has been in contact with him through a medium. RiverRose, how did your loved ones contact you? In your dreams?


----------



## LAminiatures (Oct 9, 2012)

I do believe in heaven. I wish there were visiting hours there. Miss my Mom terrible.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 9, 2012)

Yes Matt! In dreams, but, always the same dream, different people or dogs. I do believe though that once their souls get to heaven that they don't want to leave and therefore if they don't show themselves to you before they go, you may not ever have them come to you. I also think your loved ones will meet you when you get there.


----------



## Carolyn R (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. I am thankful for each and every day, and do not wish them away only to be off to my destination. However, I do believe that we all have our own stories, some are short and and packed with excitement or wisdom, some are long with life lessons to be taken from them and others may be a bit drab or of no interest to others, but we all have one. Someone has written them out for us, giving us free will, but ultimately knowing what our story is and how long it will be. I look at Heaven like I look at Africa. I have never been to Africa, but it's existence is well documented and many people tell of their ventures there. I have no doubt either exist.


----------



## Performancemini (Oct 9, 2012)

Carolyn-very well said.


----------



## WendyJ (Oct 9, 2012)

Wow, so many beautiful,inspirational stories amongst a fairly small number of people. My sincere. sincere condolences for each loss, especially Chancellor and Kambree....the death of a child must be the most unbearable thing in our world. Once, after my favorite cousin died in a tragic accident, he appeared to me in a dream that "wasn't a dream" and said "don't worry, I'm ok". It brought me so much peace. (And LAMiniatures, I loved the visiting hours comment!)

Although this is a bit off-topic, one of my all-time favorite movies is "Dragonfly" starring Kevin Costner (though I am not really a fan of his, he was great in this movie). If you like the topic of near death experiences, you would probably like this movie, but DON'T read to many reviews, as some spoilers could really take away from the ending for you. That said, I've seen it many, many times and it still has me teary-eyed every time I watch it.


----------



## MountainWoman (Oct 9, 2012)

I loved that movie too and also Robin Williams "What Dreams May Come" and also Titanic and the soundtrack too. Sometimes you need a movie to help you have a good cry and find some inspiration to keep going.


----------



## ozymandias (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 9, 2012)

I am but a simple woman, old in years, I don't put much stock in the old testament, just the new, as I do belive that Christ existed and died for my sins, I've been babtisted, gone through communion, etc. Let me believe what I want, I've lost so many that are dear to me, and If I am to survive in this life I must hold onto my beliefs. You nor anyone can take them away from me, i WILL STAND WITH THE Great ONe, God or whatever you want to call him or her, and yes I also believe in science. I must believe that one day I will be reunited with my loved ones that have gone before me, and it is my right, as it is also your right to not believe. I will respect you no matter what you believe, and as such you should respect what I believe. Just think about what this world of ours would be if we all loved one another, and treated each other as we want to be treated. There would be no more wars, relgious, or other wise. Jesus was wise. I will strive everyday to live my life to the fullest, and hope for the day when I go to heaven to be reunited with all that I love, and yes there are animals in heaven.


----------



## vickie gee (Oct 9, 2012)

Riverrose, you have my utmost respect. You might consider yourself old and simple but I consider you wise.

Animals in heaven? I believe that there are and I know one day I will find out for sure.

Will every single relative of mine that has passed away be there? Likely not, but it will be a joy to see those that are and by then I will no longer know sorrow.

I will say that I believe we will always have wars.

I believe we will always have good and evil and that we each have an inner voice to help us discern one from the other.

I cannot create my own little Utopia here but I can have joy even when there is pain.

I believe angels are here on earth to take charge of little day to day situations. I never feel alone even when I am alone.

Just wish I could give you a good bear hug right now.

God hears me when I pray. In Jesus name I pray for you to have peace like a river in your soul We all have a body, spirit, and soul. Your daughter's spirit will always remain with you even though her soul has gone on. You are not only wise but you are strong. I have never seen you but I know that you are beautiful.


----------



## Matt73 (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks Riverrose



. I do believe my dad visited me in a dream; he made me laugh so hard that i woke myself up lol.

I know there is something after this, that our souls do transition, that there is something else. I believe in a loving, creative force (call that God or energy or whatever). I think that when we do leave this life that what happens is very different from what anyone believes, in the traditional sense of heaven etc. I also believe strongly in reincarnation.


----------



## ozymandias (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 9, 2012)

ozymandias said:


> Riverrose, no one is telling you not to believe whatever you want to


Thank you, I never meant to imply that someone was repressing me and what I believe in, just wanted to make a point, that we all have the right in this great country of ours to our believes and should respect all even if they differ from us! Isn't that what America is made of, many different beliefs and cultures? We are all different but we are all the same as we are Americans.


----------



## ozymandias (Oct 9, 2012)

Riverrose28 said:


> Thank you, I never meant to imply that someone was repressing me and what I believe in, just wanted to make a point, that we all have the right in this great country of ours to our believes and should respect all even if they differ from us! Isn't that what America is made of, many different beliefs and cultures? We are all different but we are all the same as we are Americans.


Absolutely



..


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 9, 2012)

Ironically, I don't read the bible, yes I've used it, and read most of it as a child, but go on what I know as fact. I've worked with scientists and I also believe that science is fact. I also believe that we are not the only planet around with life. I love old history and palentology, I"ve seen fossels of early man/woman, apes, whatever, I'm just saying, that I believe in heaven, and heck, and I've seen the evil one/devil whatever you want to call him.

This is my story: I was born to a woman that was an alcolhic, not sure of the spelling, anyway, I spent most of my early years in foster homes, my Mom said they were babysitters, but I didn't get to spend much time with her till I was older. She had an apartment in SE DC, a small one bedroom and I had to sleep on the couch, not separate bedroom or even a single bed, just a couch in the living room. We lived near Bolling AFB, and there was a large window in the room that caught all of the moons light when it made an appearance. My Mother was not religious, but I kept a bible by the couch, as it was my salvation, as Jesus was basically the only one I could count on. I was around 10 years old and sound asleep on my couch, when I was awakened by a touch, I turned on the lamp that was on the end table, there in the moon light was a black shape, not trully formed, like smoke, flat, not three demential. I looked thinking, well it was just a reflection of something in the room. Then it started to form, and move, it had the head of a lion, the hands of a monster with long claws, and a dark cape, it's mouth was opening and closing, it was advancing towards me and I was petrified. Please let this be a nightmare, but no, no matter how many times I opened and closed my eyes it was still there, moving ever so slow towards me. I grabbed the bible on the end table and ran screaming to my mothers room, only to be told, go back to bed. As I slowly walked back to the couch clutching my bible, it was gone. I slept with that book all that night, and I've never forgotten that the evil one exists. Science tells me that if evil exists then so must good, Iv'e never seen Gods face, but evil wanted me that night, and the good one saved me, for this I am grateful. We all have our visions, whatever they might me. I can only tell what I have seen and experienced in my lifetime. I'm sure others have stories as well. We all believe what we know to be true to us, even if it sounds crazy to others. I'm brave enough to tell.


----------



## ozymandias (Oct 9, 2012)

Wow, that's some story !!!!! I think I would have headed for a carving knife before I grabbed a book !

I'm not doubting you believe you saw what you saw...you've certainly remembered it all this time


----------



## myminis (Oct 9, 2012)

I believe in heaven and someday will see my son who passed away 14 years ago when he was 28. I also believe there will be animals up in heaven. I hope I'm right. i heard this famous pastor (can't remember his name) speak about it and he was a firm believer in animals being in heaven. So it really helped me. I'm so scared to death to leave this earth without my animals in tow, I pray God knows that. Plus, all the years of all the animals I've had in the past and have their ashes I'd like to see again. And I want to see my childhood horse I had for 19 years and she died of a heart attack. She and I put on many of a mile together over the years. No matter what horse I've gotten since then I've never been able to replace her, or come close to trying to replace her, she was a one of a kind horse.

The only horse that comes that close in personality is my driving horse, he's a 37" mini. He's my diamond, my forever horse. They're a lot a like Sonny and Cindy. Very loving, friendly, do anything for you. I'm so lucky to have been blessed with 2 of these creatures in my life.

They were heaven sent...... TJ


----------



## Jill (Oct 9, 2012)

I appreciate the insights and stories of those who believe and also applaud your willingness to speak up here. I, too, believe, and am proud to say so.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Oct 9, 2012)

Riverrose28 said:


> Ironically, I don't read the bible, yes I've used it, and read most of it as a child, but go on what I know as fact. I've worked with scientists and I also believe that science is fact. I also believe that we are not the only planet around with life. I love old history and palentology, I"ve seen fossels of early man/woman, apes, whatever, I'm just saying, that I believe in heaven, and heck, and I've seen the evil one/devil whatever you want to call him.
> 
> This is my story: I was born to a woman that was an alcolhic, not sure of the spelling, anyway, I spent most of my early years in foster homes, my Mom said they were babysitters, but I didn't get to spend much time with her till I was older. She had an apartment in SE DC, a small one bedroom and I had to sleep on the couch, not separate bedroom or even a single bed, just a couch in the living room. We lived near Bolling AFB, and there was a large window in the room that caught all of the moons light when it made an appearance. My Mother was not religious, but I kept a bible by the couch, as it was my salvation, as Jesus was basically the only one I could count on. I was around 10 years old and sound asleep on my couch, when I was awakened by a touch, I turned on the lamp that was on the end table, there in the moon light was a black shape, not trully formed, like smoke, flat, not three demential. I looked thinking, well it was just a reflection of something in the room. Then it started to form, and move, it had the head of a lion, the hands of a monster with long claws, and a dark cape, it's mouth was opening and closing, it was advancing towards me and I was petrified. Please let this be a nightmare, but no, no matter how many times I opened and closed my eyes it was still there, moving ever so slow towards me. I grabbed the bible on the end table and ran screaming to my mothers room, only to be told, go back to bed. As I slowly walked back to the couch clutching my bible, it was gone. I slept with that book all that night, and I've never forgotten that the evil one exists. Science tells me that if evil exists then so must good, Iv'e never seen Gods face, but evil wanted me that night, and the good one saved me, for this I am grateful. We all have our visions, whatever they might me. I can only tell what I have seen and experienced in my lifetime. I'm sure others have stories as well. We all believe what we know to be true to us, even if it sounds crazy to others. I'm brave enough to tell.


Thank you for sharing your story. I also believe that evil walks the face of this earth. I had a personal experience in my 30s and I KNOW their is another realm that we on earth don't see or sometimes some of us do. Their is definitely life after death, the soul does not die, that I am positive of. Death is just part of our journey but certainly not the end of our existence.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Oct 9, 2012)

ozymandias said:


> It's amazing how many people see loved ones who have passed into heaven when the bible itself tell us there is NO heaven and more importantly that no one has an immortal soul. It's amazing how those telegraphed rumors become fact after being told enough.
> 
> Here's a good read from a well known Bible Education site....it's something Christians should be aware of but obviously aren't.
> 
> http://www.bibleed.com/bibleteachings/aboutman/goingtoheaven.asp


I don't know what your reading....

http://www.openbible.info/topics/death_and_dying


----------



## Danielle_E. (Oct 9, 2012)

And this to me sums up our existence and what is important in life....

1 John 4:16-21

So we have come to know and to believe the love that God has for us. God is love, and whoever abides in love abides in God, and God abides in him. By this is love perfected with us, so that we may have confidence for the day of judgment, because as he is so also are we in this world. There is no fear in love, but perfect love casts out fear. For fear has to do with punishment, and whoever fears has not been perfected in love. We love because he first loved us. If anyone says, “I love God,” and hates his brother, he is a liar; for he who does not love his brother whom he has seen cannot love God whom he has not seen. ...


----------



## Genie (Oct 9, 2012)

Having a near death experience helped me to be more comfortable with the time when death will come like a friend.

THe experience happened 3 months to the day after my brother was killed in a car accident at the age of 36.

I stepped on a yellow jacket in our back yard and in about 5 minutes I had no control over any part of my body and was having difficulty getting any oxygen. It was like my body was frozen. (anaphaelectic shock)

If my husband hadn't been home I would have died, but he was able to get me to the hospital in a few minutes.

He said my eyes were rolled back and fluid was rolling out of my mouth, and I could not control my bowels and kidneys.

WHile everyone would have thought I knew nothing about what was happening, it wasn't so.

I knew what was happening and what was being said and done,and what my body was doing but I just couldn't react to it.

I heard the doctors and nurses discussing everything.

I was content with dying but I knew it would be too much for my Mum and Dad after losing my brother.

Inside of me I was saying "don't let me go, it will kill Mum and Dad" but I was kind of looking forward to dying. I felt very close to being with my brother and in the distance it seemed to be very white and a bit foggy looking, but inviting.

I am a believer but only pray "thy will be done" because it seems that is what it will always be.

I have been with four family members at the time of their death, since my experience. I talk to them right up to the end because I know you can hear even when it looks like you can not.

My anaphaelectic shock reaction happened August 23rd,1985.


----------



## CharlesFamily (Oct 9, 2012)

Riverrose,

Your story gave me goosebumps. I too have experienced something similar.

Not a near death experience, but something that has always stuck with me was a story my mom told me years ago. My dad is a retired Columbus SWAT Officer. He was active on SWAT during the drug wars of the '80's. His job was entry during the drug raids on the crack houses. His partner would knock down the door, and my dad would be the first one through the door.

One night, my mom was awoken from a sound sleep by an urgent voice telling her to pray for my Dad. She didn't question it, she jumped out of bed and hit her knees. When she finished, she felt a sense of peace and was able to climb right back into bed and go back to sleep.

The next morning, she found out that at the exact time she was awoken and felt the urge to pray, my Dad was doing an entry. Drug dealers had gotten very smart about trying to outsmart the police and they would put bright lights facing the doorways so that when the police would enter, they would be blinded. That's what happened that night. My dad entered and was momentarily blinded by the light. When the light was knocked down, seconds later, there was a man standing 5 feet from him with a gun pointed at his head. My dad couldn't see him, and while he was blinded, the man had pulled the trigger, but the gun misfired.

Some would say coincidence - I don't believe in coincidence!

Barbara


----------



## Carolyn R (Oct 10, 2012)

Barbara, your story reminded me of a story one of my brothers shared. He was an officer in Peoria Arizona. He was in persuit of a suspect, the suspect was on foot. My brother got out of his vehicle and persued him on foot, the patrol car could not go where the suspect was heading. At some point it all went very wrong, the suspect pulled a gun on my brother and my brother had pulled his also, at this point in the chase, they were in an opening and there was very little to take cover behind.

After several warnings, my brother realized the suspect was not going to drop his gun. To himself he said, " Lord, I will count to three then shoot, please forgive me". He began to count to himself, and heard a voice say " he is going to give up", the suspect tossed out his gun. There was no one around but the two of them.

After all the paperwork was done and he was being booked, my brother said why didn't you shoot? The suspect told him he had every intention of killing my brother, but he heard someone behind him tell him to put the gun down. The voice was so loud, he thought back up had arrived, again, it was just the two of them, not another person around.

My brother had dark black hair, shortly after he developed a grey/ white spot about the size of a half dollar at the front of his hairline on his forehead. He has had people refer to it as a wisdom streak. I think it is his reminder not to take life for granted. I well up with tears each time I hear him talk about it.


----------



## Performancemini (Oct 10, 2012)

yes-Ozymandias, I don't know what Bible you read from-but I have never read that there was no Heaven or place where God is we go to in mine. I don't want to tell anyone how to believe either. But how I believe is the most precious thing to me and if someone WANTS to know why I believe so I will explain; if they don't, that's their choice, but that's doesn't mean I can not still pray for them-as that is MY belief and teaching and comforts me.


----------



## vickie gee (Oct 10, 2012)

Genie said:


> Having a near death experience helped me to be more comfortable with the time when death will come like a friend.
> 
> THe experience happened 3 months to the day after my brother was killed in a car accident at the age of 36.
> 
> ...


"I talk to them right up to the end..."

That is what my sister and I did right up until my mother drew her last breath and it did seem like she drew several last breaths. You could tell her body was growing colder and colder and she would appear to stop breathing altogether and then you would see her gasp and draw in some air. We held her arms and hands. I told her heaven was going to be more beautiful than we can imagine. My sister told her angels would take her there. I whispered a secret to her that I never had the courage to tell her before. I am so glad we were with her. I could not do that when my grandaddy passed. I was grown but was very afraid of losing him and yes, afraid of death (back then). I stayed outside in the hallway of the hospital. I regret that. I wrote a poem as soon as I arose the next morning. Maybe I will share sometime.


----------



## Genie (Oct 10, 2012)

The last member of my family who passed away was my brother, August 17,2012. Glen was the best brother a girl could have.

He was quiet and polite and shy. He loved our Mum, as we all did, but Mum always had a special spot in her heart for Glen, as he did, for her.

As Glen struggled to breath I told Glen often, that Mum loved him so much, and he was such a good brother.

Eventually he no longer responded but I continued telling him how much he was loved by all of us, all the way to his last breath (I was called at 9:15 p.m.and stayed until 10:36 a.m. when he passed.

There were 6 children in our family and Mum used to sing a special song to the newest baby to lull them to sleep, which we all were very familiar with hearing.)

When I was not talking to Glen I would quietly sing Mum's song for the babies. Glen slipped quietly away and his face looked so peaceful.


----------



## vickie gee (Oct 10, 2012)

Genie, my mom had a special song she sang to all the grandkids and great-grandkids to sing them to sleep also. I stayed the night shift with my mom her last week. She was in a hospitable bed in their living room. The wife of my nephew stayed with me one night and she caught me humming the song to "Nanna." She said "that's the bye-oh-bye-oh song that Nanna always sings."


----------



## Mona (Oct 10, 2012)

Since this subject was posted asking people to share their experiences and specifically stated/asked not to start a religious debate,(This isn't to start some dabate on religion. I love stories like this and thought I would share.) please refrain from posting debate posts because they will be deleted. Thank you.


----------



## CharlesFamily (Oct 10, 2012)

Carolyn, your brother's story gave me goosebumps while I was reading it. So amazing and thanks for sharing!

Barbara


----------



## Genie (Oct 10, 2012)

Vickie:

My Mum sang

"Bye baby, bye, bye,

Bye baby bye a bye,

Bye baby bye, bye,

Bye a baby bye!

And it was a repeat until the baby gave up


----------



## vickie gee (Oct 10, 2012)

How far is Heaven? Not sure but sure I love my favorite Texicans singing about it. Say hello to brothers Henry, JoJo, and Ringo. I have seen these guys in concert and we have one of their concert dvds. They rock. If you think they show off toward the end of this just check out some of their other stuff on youtubemusic. [/media]


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Oct 11, 2012)

I am not a religious person, but I too have had experiences that can not be explained by science or as coincidence. I have had quite a few ghostly encounters, some witnessed by others also, and some by just myself. I have also had three different situations where I was going to be somewhere, but I got a bad feeling and decided not to go, just to have a body discovered during the time I would have been there.

The first time, I worked at a military base forty miles out of our town. I live in the high desert of Southern California and it can be 5-10 years before we get a snow that really sticks on the ground. This one morning, it snowed alot. On my drive to work, there was a small truck broke down on the side of the road, and it was covered in snow. I was young and stupid, and I slowed down because I was going to stop and play in the snow that had collected on the hood of the truck. At the very last minute before I pulled over, I had this feeling that I should get to work early. I found out later that day at work, that the truck had broken down a couple of hours before I almost stopped. A soldier was on his way to the base, but apparently he had trouble, jacked the truck up, crawled under it, and because the ground was wet, the jack fell and crushed him to death. I get chills knowing that had I stopped, I would have been the person who discovered him. The second time, my husband was with me. We always got gas from this certain truck stop. One night I glanced at our car clock and it was 6:10. Out of the blue, I told my husband that we should drive an extra couple miles out of our way to see what prices were like in that area. We hadn't filled up anywhere else in months. We weren't in a hurry, so he agreed. We found out the next day that a woman's nude body had been found at our usual truck stop the previous night. The newspaper listed the call to 911 as being placed at 6:14. They believe a trucker had dumped her body sometime within the past 48 hours. And the third time, we were in the next town over. Our ritual was that when we went to that town on a weekend, we would get a pizza and go to this small Regional Park where they have two lakes for fishing, riding stables, and camels, and we would walk around the lakes and watch the horses for hours. My husband was driving to the pizza place around one in the afternoon, and all of a sudden I told him that I didn't want to go. He asked me why, and I told him that I just wanted to come back home instead. We heard on the radio the next day that they had found someone floating in one of the lakes there a little after two in the afternoon - when we would have been there. I can't explain the feelings that made me change my mind on these occasions, it was just a really strong feeling that I didn't want to be there.

I lost my grandmother last November, and when she was in the hospital, there were times when she would completely ignore the people in the room with her, and she would stare up at the corner and move her mouth silently like she was talking to someone there that only she could see. There have been times when our cats will stare straight up at our ceiling and act as if they are watching something. That's the only thing I can compare what she was doing to. It took me two weeks after she passed before I started having "dreams" about her. But in my dreams, she is always "gone" and she continuously hugs me, or she stands in a corner and just watches me. I find that she visits me more often when I take naps.

I don't know if it's spiritual intervention, a sixth sense, or what...but I definately know that there are unexplainable things out there. Thank you all for sharing your experiences, it is reassuring to know that I am not alone.


----------



## Mona (Oct 11, 2012)

In November 2010, I lost my Mom to lung Cancer. It was discovered late, and advanced quickly from there and once it went to her brain, it was quite rapid. I had been staying there in her home with her, when she was hospitalized. It was the middle of the night, and she only lasted 6 and a half days after she went in. The night she went in, the doctor told us that this was "the beginning of the end". Those 6 days were the longest, yet most precious days.

I was afraid to leave Mom's side for fear she would die while I was gone. They had a room in the Palliative Care unit for family, where we could go to visit, or rest or whatever. I only went down there a couple times throughout those days to get a quick nap. I also left the hospital once to go to my Mom's to shower, but after that, I showered in the bathroom in her hospital room. I still don't know how I managed on such little sleep. I did sleep some at night, in a chair at her bedside, holding her hand. I just wanted her to know that she was never alone.

My Stepdad was also there with us. He was a resident of the nursing home not far from the hospital, and he wanted to be there with us too. We were allowed to stay in Mom's room 24 hrs a day. They brought a cot in for Jim (my stepdad) and my sister slept in a recliner, and me in a highbacked regular type hospital chair beside her bed, and holding her hand. I still rtemember the night she woke up in the middle of the night and saw me sitting there, smiled at me, squeezed my hand and never said a word. I will cherish that always, and am so glad she knew we were at her side.

Mom was kept very heavily sedated and on morphine, as the cancer had gone to her brain causing her severe pressure pain. She was able to talk and wake up once in awhile during the first couple of days, but it wasn't long before all that changed and she was out of it for the rest of the time. We would talk to her anyway, and I told her so many things that I felt I needed to say before she died. I know she could hear me because at one point, when I thought she could not, the tears started to run down her cheek and she gave a little squeeze on my hand.

BUT, prior to that, she had not been concious for several days, was unable to speak. She just laid there...could not move on her own, could not open her eyes, speak, could do absolutely nothing, and was just resting comfortably while her body let go. Her breathing became very slow and gasping for air with her head sort of laying with it's side to the pillow, and we knew it was not long off. I told my stepdad that if he had anything he wanted to tell her before she died, now was the time, as she was letting go. He went over to her while my husband and I sat at the other end of the room in the chairs. He was standing beside her bed and said what he needed or wanted, and we were watching Mom, and suddenly she turned her head, like she was following him...like from it's side to laying with the back of her head on the pillow. Her eyes opened, and she had this huge smile. A few more breaths, and she was gone. I felt this total feeling of reliefe flood my body. I could not believe what I had just witnessed. I thought she was telling Jim all was OK, and she had to go, but looking back at that scene and playing it over in my head many times since then, I have often wondered if at that moment, where we witnessed that "miracle", if it wasn't her "seeing the light", or being "called home" and it was such a beautiful place that she did that so we all knew she would be OK and that it was a good place to go. I guess I'll never know now for sure.

Although I can't say my Mom comes to visit me to let me know she is OK, she does come to me in my dreams, and I just love it when I can dream of her.

Also, since the time we were in the hospital with her, I started noticing that for some reason, I was very often seeing the time 11:11. I would not watch for it, I would just happen to look and see it. It has happened I am sure hundreds of times since then, seeing it on the clock, am or pm, and in times posted on forum posts, or when driving I happen to look at the clock out of the blue and find it there. I have no idea why that time came to me while we were in the hospital with her, but now I tell myself that it's "her" number, and that each time I see it, it is her stopping in to say hello. I will smile and even often kiss my fingers and touch it to the clock and tell her hello, and start talking to her immediately, like it is this little peep hole that allows me a direct line to her. I know, it is really wierd, but I guess it is just a "comfort game" I have made of it.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Oct 11, 2012)

Ohhh what great stories, thank you all very much for sharing these personial experiences.They are very touching!


----------



## Genie (Oct 11, 2012)

Mona said:


> In November 2010, I lost my Mom to lung Cancer. It was discovered late, and advanced quickly from there and once it went to her brain, it was quite rapid. I had been staying there in her home with her, when she was hospitalized. It was the middle of the night, and she only lasted 6 and a half days after she went in. The night she went in, the doctor told us that this was "the beginning of the end". Those 6 days were the longest, yet most precious days.
> 
> I was afraid to leave Mom's side for fear she would die while I was gone. They had a room in the Palliative Care unit for family, where we could go to visit, or rest or whatever. I only went down there a couple times throughout those days to get a quick nap. I also left the hospital once to go to my Mom's to shower, but after that, I showered in the bathroom in her hospital room. I still don't know how I managed on such little sleep. I did sleep some at night, in a chair at her bedside, holding her hand. I just wanted her to know that she was never alone.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this, Mona.


----------



## Jill (Oct 11, 2012)

I really want to say that reading what "the management" here at LB has had to say on this thread is personally meaningful to me because it comes on the heels of a few other posts that I think were meant to rattle or hurt those who have faith. LB, to me, has always been a close knit community where people care about each other and where spirituality and faith are a common thread and comfort. Some private conversations I've had with friends tells me, too, that I'm not the only one concerned and paying attention. More importantly, that more than are speaking up publicly BELIEVE.


----------



## ozymandias (Oct 11, 2012)

Sorry guys, sincere apologies. Way too much science and not enough other stuff rolling around in my brain.

Genuinely begging for forgiveness


----------



## Mona (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks for your understanding ozymandias.


----------



## ozymandias (Oct 11, 2012)

Mona said:


> Thanks for your understanding ozymandias.


Hey, my bad !



:worship


----------



## vickie gee (Oct 11, 2012)

Danielle_E. said:


> I don't know what your reading....
> 
> http://www.openbible...death_and_dying


Thank you Danielle. I will keep this link in favorites at work. This could come in handy when writing a quick note on a card of encouragement or sympathy card going around the office.


----------



## vickie gee (Oct 11, 2012)

I know there is a scripture that uses the phrase "but dust" in I believe referring to our physical bodies afterwards. I remember a story about a small child saying "grandma, what do people do with *butt dust*?"


----------



## Jill (Oct 11, 2012)

Mary Lou - LB said:


> Mona, you made me cry.. A lot of these stories are so touching and amazing!.. Thank you all for sharing..
> 
> Jill, we are a close community.. even though sometimes we have the trouble.. you just have to look past the bad and see all the good we have here. I feel it far outweighs the bad.


I'm with you all the way, ML




LB is a very special place


----------



## Danielle_E. (Oct 11, 2012)

KanoasDestiny said:


> I am not a religious person, but I too have had experiences that can not be explained by science or as coincidence. I have had quite a few ghostly encounters, some witnessed by others also, and some by just myself. I have also had three different situations where I was going to be somewhere, but I got a bad feeling and decided not to go, just to have a body discovered during the time I would have been there.
> 
> The first time, I worked at a military base forty miles out of our town. I live in the high desert of Southern California and it can be 5-10 years before we get a snow that really sticks on the ground. This one morning, it snowed alot. On my drive to work, there was a small truck broke down on the side of the road, and it was covered in snow. I was young and stupid, and I slowed down because I was going to stop and play in the snow that had collected on the hood of the truck. At the very last minute before I pulled over, I had this feeling that I should get to work early. I found out later that day at work, that the truck had broken down a couple of hours before I almost stopped. A soldier was on his way to the base, but apparently he had trouble, jacked the truck up, crawled under it, and because the ground was wet, the jack fell and crushed him to death. I get chills knowing that had I stopped, I would have been the person who discovered him. The second time, my husband was with me. We always got gas from this certain truck stop. One night I glanced at our car clock and it was 6:10. Out of the blue, I told my husband that we should drive an extra couple miles out of our way to see what prices were like in that area. We hadn't filled up anywhere else in months. We weren't in a hurry, so he agreed. We found out the next day that a woman's nude body had been found at our usual truck stop the previous night. The newspaper listed the call to 911 as being placed at 6:14. They believe a trucker had dumped her body sometime within the past 48 hours. And the third time, we were in the next town over. Our ritual was that when we went to that town on a weekend, we would get a pizza and go to this small Regional Park where they have two lakes for fishing, riding stables, and camels, and we would walk around the lakes and watch the horses for hours. My husband was driving to the pizza place around one in the afternoon, and all of a sudden I told him that I didn't want to go. He asked me why, and I told him that I just wanted to come back home instead. We heard on the radio the next day that they had found someone floating in one of the lakes there a little after two in the afternoon - when we would have been there. I can't explain the feelings that made me change my mind on these occasions, it was just a really strong feeling that I didn't want to be there.
> 
> ...


What you wrote about your grandmother gave me absolute chills. You see when my grandmother was dying and I was with her in the room she would look towards the ceiling and extend her arm and hand out to the ceiling with a peaceful smile on her face and I kept thinking what is she seeing, who is she reaching out to. It is something that I have never forgotten.


----------



## ozymandias (Oct 11, 2012)

My mom had a NDE when she was 18. She died in her bed at home. She was in the hospital but they said there was nothing more they could do for her and they sent her home to die. Her doctor was present, my Dad (her then BF) her mother and a nurse. She died. She felt like she left her body, she saw the very bright tunnel in front of her, she had a feeling of utter peace and wanting to stay there. She heard the doctors say "she's gone" and saw my Dad and Gran crying. She saw other bright, glowing 'people' all around her bed. But then she felt herself being pulled back into her body as they revived her. She's 79 now but still remembers that day as if it were yesterday. She's not afraid to die because she says dying is not a frightening thing.


----------



## Mona (Oct 11, 2012)

I have also been told that dieing is a very peaceful feeling. I knew a guy that nearly drowned one time, and he said that it was a very calm and peaceful feeling, and it was nothing like he had imagined it might be. Since then, he was not afraid to die. (and has since, passed away)


----------



## ozymandias (Oct 11, 2012)

Mona said:


> I have also been told that dieing is a very peaceful feeling. I knew a guy that nearly drowned one time, and he said that it was a very calm and peaceful feeling, and it was nothing like he had imagined it might be. Since then, he was not afraid to die. (and has since, passed away)


It was a profoundly spiritual experience for her and something she carries with her to this day. She savors every day of life (just this past June she went sailing on a 52 ft catamaran off the British Virgin Islands for 6 friends and relatives) and doesn't want to die (of course) but she's not afraid of it now she knows what the actual passing is like...and because so many people know her as such an honest person - many others are less afraid too because of her sharing this experience.


----------



## Mona (Oct 11, 2012)

It is good to know if has had such a goof effect on her perception of death now, and also others through her sharing of her experience. I wish all people could feel that same peace about it, but I know many fear it.


----------



## REO (Oct 12, 2012)

My grandparents had a close and loving marriage. Very often he would siddle up to her while she was cooking, and with a gleem in his eye, whisper something to her that would make her bite her lip, blush and giggle! She NEVER did that girlish giggle unless he caused it. I always wondered what it was that he said to her, but that was always private between them.

He died there at home after a long illness. I thought there was no way grandma could go on without him. She was beyond hurting without him, but she did live on as best she could for 8-9 years. Then she was dying. My mom and sister were with her there at home. They had her in a bed in the living room where it was warmer and they could watch over her better should she need something. My grandma was a PLEASER to others all her life. She didn't speak up for herself. Well she did that day!

I asked my mom what grandma's last words were. My mom said grandma was laying in bed and started smiling, then she blushed and was giggling that special giggle that belonged only to grandpa. She was chatting away to someone. My mom and sister went to her and asked her what was wrong, did she need anything, who was she talking to? And my grandma's last words were "Leave me alone, I'm busy".

My grandpa had been waiting for her and he came to be with her when she crossed over. He came to get her.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 12, 2012)

wonderful stories from everyone, thanks for sharing...I believe!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 12, 2012)

Oh no Robin, now I'm crying again! What lovely stories.


----------



## Mona (Oct 12, 2012)

I am also enjoying all the stories, so yes, PLEASE, keep 'em coming!!


----------



## CharlesFamily (Oct 12, 2012)

Robin, that is a beautiful story!

Probably about 20 years ago, a friend of our family's father was dying. His wife, Ruby, had passed away about 10 years before. He and Ruby had been together over 50 years. Her father had been bedridden for weeks, and had been too weak to sit up and mostly unconscious.

Towards the end, the family had been called in because the doctors told them it wouldn't be long. The family sat by his bedside and sometime in the night, he opened his eyes, sat up in bed and smiled this huge smile. He held out his arms and said, "Ruby!" Then he laid back down and breathed his last breath. We all know that his beloved Ruby had come to welcome him Home!

Barbara


----------



## Ashley (Oct 14, 2012)

I know a few people that have almost died that say it was peaceful. I also know one of these people and went to say good byes but she came back. One would think a near death experience would change a person for the better. This person was changed for the opposite. She couldn't treat people any worse.

I don't necessarly believe in heaven or heck but that is prob way I am afraid of death. I have tried to discover things and learn to help find that inner peace but no luck.

I do however have some of those strong feelings of what not to do at times. For example, when I was considering fighting for rights to my daughter. In the end I decided not to because I couldn't ignore the continued voice telling me I wouldn't be safe, my life would be in danger if I did.


----------



## Aristocratic Minis (Oct 14, 2012)

Many years ago my father was hospitalized for an illness which caused severe high fever for a prolonged time. I sat with him nights at the hospital. He was very ill and became very jaundiced and fevers spiked very high. The doctors did not know the cause but were treating the symptoms.

One night my father opened his eyes and began staring at the blank wall across from him in the hospital room. He began talking and describing that he saw a beautiful garden with a lake and a bridge which went across to the other side. He began describing a nice man on the other side who was motioning to him. He kept saying what a nice, nice man he was and did I know who he was. My father was exclaiming about the beauty and peace and the nice man waiting to greet him. He described this in great detail to me until he lapsed into unconsciousness.

Over the next days, antibiotics and treatment began to work and my father recovered and went home from the hospital. I talked to my father about what he had described to me in what I thought was a near death experience. My father was confused because he did not recall the experience, but I believe he was describing the "other side" to me in detail.

I used to have a profound fear of death. As I grow older, I have a sense of the vastness of the universe and the tiny bit of which we really know and experience of what is "real." Spirit, energy, love, God - all those concepts are so far beyond my understanding that I can't help believe that we only know a tiny bit of what the God has in store for us in the timelessness of His Creation.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 14, 2012)

Aristocrat, my father had a similiar experience a while ago...he also recovered, for now.....he was calling for his dog, Baxter, who died over 8 years ago....he doesn't remember either. But it was very odd because he never spoke of Baxter after he passed away, he loved him so much.


----------



## Boss Mare (Oct 14, 2012)

At My Uncles funeral I saw 'him' standing beside his casket, I clearly remember watching his chest rise up and down. He died of lung disease. He also came to see me once at home in daylight. He was leaning on the horse's fence. Before he died he told me he wanted to visit the horses.

My Dad and his other Brother were extremely close, they always worked on cars together and while visiting our house he always drank out of a certain coffee mug. After he died the mug came up missing. We always thought mom secretly hid the mug from My Dad to not remind him of his Brothers passing. Years later the mug was found in the FRONT of the cabinet with dried coffee and a greasy thumb print, just as if he had been over that morning to help Dad work on cars. The mug was placed in a curio cabinet. Weeks later it appeared on the back bumper of My Dad's truck and made the trip about an hour from So MD to Washington DC. The same night I found a spark plug to a lawn mower in my nightstand drawer. My Uncle worked on small engines for a living.

Even as a kid I saw My Grandparents that had passed before I was born.. My parents were surprised even at 3-5 I could tell them what they looked like.

When I was 2.5 My Mom's Dad died. She sat me down in tears wanting to explain something to me and I remember saying "you're dad died".

I had a dream two friends were in a car accident, down to every detail.. I saw the car accident the next day as the ambulance got there and knew it was from my dream.. Heard on the news later that night it was indeed my friends.

I really could go on and on..

Thanks everyone for sharing your stories. Very touching subject.


----------



## ozymandias (Oct 15, 2012)

Ashley said:


> I don't necessarly believe in heaven or heck but that is prob way I am afraid of death. I have tried to discover things and learn to help find that inner peace but no luck.


Ashley, don't fear death. It's something that happens to us all. Instead accept it and live life



Death is nothing to fear, it's the fun part between birth and death that's what it's all about! I know this thread want's to keep NDE's exclusive to those believing in heaven only but NDE's have nothing to do with heaven. It's a purely biological response to hypoxia of the brain, 100% reproducible in a lab and more importantly experienced by atheists and other non Christians.


----------



## Boss Mare (Oct 15, 2012)

Difficult to convey.. I don't believe in Heaven or heck. I don't believe in an organized religion. I can't even say I believe in NDE. I do however believe in 'energy'.

I fear death, but at times logically I attempt to embrace it.

I have a lot of 'gut feelings' and events that happen almost as if they're predictable.. I can even feel the anticipation of something happening long before it does but the feeling doesn't quite make sense then whenever the event happens I always think 'that's why I've been feeling that way'.

As I said, difficult to covey.. Makes sense in my head or perhaps not.


----------

